# Community > Clubs >  TVDA

## scotty

Well after 18 months on the plains I finally joined the tvda looking forward to some range time and maybe a whole new world of hunting and shooting opportunities.

----------


## Rushy

OK I have to ask.  What is TVDA?

----------


## R93

Thames Valley Dork Steerers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Thames Valley Dork Steerers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That makes sense then.  Scotty will probably run in to old Scribe sometime then.

----------


## Pointer

There's some really good looking chaps who hang out there

----------


## Rushy

> There's some really good looking chaps who hang out there


Do you know one of them then Pointer?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## scotty

What's an old scribe? Do I want to run onto one? Is it Edgar Alan Poe?

----------


## R93

> There's some really good looking chaps who hang out there


There wasn't when I was last there for a shoot. 

Seen a couple fellas that could bring their bottom lip up to their eyebrows but

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## scotty

[QUOTE=R93;626148]

Seen a couple fellas that could bring their bottom lip up to their eyebrows but

Sent from my SM


isn't that evolution at work?....... a genetic enhancement so they don't spill their Waikato....or being able to still breathe while retrieving ducks

----------


## Pointer

Yes rushy. Not only good looking,  but modest too!

----------


## Rushy

> What's an old scribe? Do I want to run onto one? Is it Edgar Alan Poe?


Close.

----------

